# Warning - Pasanada in Spain!!



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

As the title says, I'll be arriving in Spain this evening!!  I feel the need for a nice Belmonte/Carajello/Asiatico......oh what the heck, give me all 3!!! LOL

I'll still check in on the Forum but seeing as I've not seen my friends since March, I may be a little busy!  I'm also due at a Fiesta in San Miguel de Salinas this weekend, a friend of mine is a duck in the procession! 

Hasta luego!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a good time


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I will, thanks, the Costa Blanca is one lucky region!!! 

PS I'm modest too! LOL


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> I will, thanks, the Costa Blanca is one lucky region!!!
> 
> PS I'm modest too! LOL


Well bring your wellies and a rain coat cos at the moment we have gale force winds and driving rain


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I'd heard about the poor weather; I'm desperate to feel the heat on my old bones, it's bloody freezing in Blighty!

How long are the poor conditions meant to remain for?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> As the title says, I'll be arriving in Spain this evening!!  I feel the need for a nice Belmonte/Carajello/Asiatico......oh what the heck, give me all 3!!! LOL
> 
> I'll still check in on the Forum but seeing as I've not seen my friends since March, I may be a little busy!  I'm also due at a Fiesta in San Miguel de Salinas this weekend, a friend of mine is a duck in the procession!
> 
> Hasta luego!!


Yay, it'll be nice to have you in Spain!! I dont know what the weather is like your way, but its sh1t here in the costa del sol, and whats more its forecast to stay that way for a week!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> How long are the poor conditions meant to remain for?


Well we asked for it to follow you about a bit - thought you'd feel more at home .


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Frigging hell!!! Bang goes the BBQ's on sultry Spanish evenings and the nice tan!!

Oh well, such as life, shouldn't grumble.

I'm hoping to be in Andalucia whilst I'm over, Jo, I've got friend near Cullar - best place for tapas and good company!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Well we asked for it to follow you about a bit - thought you'd feel more at home .


Your kindness humbles me! lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Frigging hell!!! Bang goes the BBQ's on sultry Spanish evenings and the nice tan!!
> 
> Oh well, such as life, shouldn't grumble.
> 
> I'm hoping to be in Andalucia whilst I'm over, Jo, I've got friend near Cullar - best place for tapas and good company!


I dont know where cullar is, but if its near Alhaurin de la Torre, then look me up!!!! In fact, invite me along for Tappas!! LOL!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure, Jo, I'll check my map and will definitely be in touch!

Logging off now, catch you on the dark side, peeps!  xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I see you're posting Pasanada, does that mean you're here, in the land of the Sun (not!!)???

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jo,

Yes, I arrived in the land of sun (???) and sangria last night.....nice to see rain, for a change!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmm friends of ours in Valencia are not so pleased - 40cms in 4 hours!. Their shop is ruined.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

It's certainly not good down here, Chris. I've just made myself a coffe and looked out of the window to see some very menacing clouds.

I hear Madrid had it bad too???


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's certainly not good down here, Chris. I've just made myself a coffe and looked out of the window to see some very menacing clouds.
> 
> I hear Madrid had it bad too???


Its been sunny in these parts for 3 days running now, September is good to us folk up in the North - lol

Did anyone see that woman on the news last night, apparently her house was flooded and she has been working like a dog all day to clean up the mess or to put it in her words exactly "I have been working like a black woman today"


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

But the weather is better hear most of the year!! lol

Spaniards (I presume this lady is!) aren't known for being PC!! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I hear Madrid had it bad too???


In one or two places (my inlaws were apparently in terror on Sun Night) - YES. Here thankfully NO.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I just drove close to Torrevieja (it's ok, I was wearing body armour!! LOL) and noticed half the building sites in the road!! It's become dodge the debris here on the south Costa Blanca!!

The rain is still falling.......haven't those damn clouds run out of water yet????


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> The rain is still falling.......haven't those damn clouds run out of water yet????


NOT until Monday from all accounts


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I heard this on the local jungle drums......I just went into the garden and was shocked to be shivering! I've got a nice bowl of oats to warm me up!!! Can't ever recall September feeling this cold down here!!


----------



## Wilma (Sep 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Yes, I heard this on the local jungle drums......I just went into the garden and was shocked to be shivering! I've got a nice bowl of oats to warm me up!!! Can't ever recall September feeling this cold down here!!


Blimey woman you get everywhere 

Nice to hear you are back, is the handsome one with you? Or did you leave him behind to get on with some work.

Just to answer an earlier question, I am that woman she knows who lives near Cullar, which is close to Baza in Granada


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Wilma said:


> Blimey woman you get everywhere
> 
> Nice to hear you are back, is the handsome one with you? Or did you leave him behind to get on with some work.
> 
> Just to answer an earlier question, I am that woman she knows who lives near Cullar, which is close to Baza in Granada


OMG!!!!! Are you stalking me??? LMAO

Good to see you, "newbie" - I'm giggling my head off here!!!!! 

I've been on here a while now, found it when I was seeking info on Dubai - an excellent site, no squabbles, no "I blame Maggie" and no Torretruths!!! 

Hows life in the Bat Cave? Give my love to all, hope there will be a spare bed, I intend on popping over!!!


----------



## Wilma (Sep 30, 2008)

No not stalking you dear, however that is a concept I had not considered 

Newbie....long time since I have been called that....especially on a forum. I actually found this forum whilst conducting some 'market research' then found myself looking at your image and could not resist....lol

We are all fine, the bat cave is just the same...a work in progress, and we have two spare beds as the young blonde one is living at Mirador with the boyfriend, however that is only as long as his contract lasts so I could get a call any day soon, asking me to collect them.

My landline number has changed so I will have to give you a ring or send you a text to make sure you have the right number. My mobile is the same but as you know it does not really function in the bat cave due to the thickness of the walls etc.

Speak soon, and welcome back


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Wilma said:


> No not stalking you dear, however that is a concept I had not considered
> 
> Newbie....long time since I have been called that....especially on a forum. I actually found this forum whilst conducting some 'market research' then found myself looking at your image and could not resist....lol
> 
> ...



Morning, Newbie (sorry, couldn't resist that!!!)

My mobile number has changed so don't try texting the old number!! Will PM you with new number! 

Will be in touch about an intended invasion......ok, all 2 of us! LOL

Love to Barny, Aud and Spotty Dog!! See you soon!  xxx


----------



## Wilma (Sep 30, 2008)

I did wonder what was going on....lol I had a notification of a reply on this thread, only to find there was nothing there until I logged in. *** strikes again...lol You would have thought that this joker had got enough stick on the torre board without coming on here to play.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well bring your wellies and a rain coat cos at the moment we have gale force winds and driving rain


Not here we haven't. Blue skies, warmish sun at nine o'clock a.m.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wilma said:


> I did wonder what was going on....lol I had a notification of a reply on this thread, only to find there was nothing there until I logged in. *** strikes again...lol You would have thought that this joker had got enough stick on the torre board without coming on here to play.


Oh you know "him"!!! Gosh not a happy bunny!! He's gone away now. A delete button would be useful in real life sometimes too dont you think LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Not here we haven't. Blue skies, warmish sun at nine o'clock a.m.



Its not too bad here either. It was bloody cold over night and when I took the children to school tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its not too bad here either. It was bloody cold over night and when I took the children to school tho
> 
> Jo xxx


Christ !!..every thread I go in you're all talking about the weather. What's up with you all ??...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Christ !!..every thread I go in you're all talking about the weather. What's up with you all ??...



You wait til the summer, we'll all be moaning cos its too hot lol


Jo xxx


----------



## Wilma (Sep 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh you know "him"!!! Gosh not a happy bunny!! He's gone away now. A delete button would be useful in real life sometimes too dont you think LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes he is known to me, seems to be a very bitter individual. Not quite sure what his beef is but he most certainly did have an axe to grind on the Torrevieja forums. Yes a delete button and a mute button in real life would be most useful...lol

Weather here is rubbish but as I am back in the UK that might have something to do with it......YUK!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Christ !!..every thread I go in you're all talking about the weather. What's up with you all ??...


Well, we're British.What else can we talk about?
We don't do sex, politics and money -well we do but we shouldn't- which leaves only the weather as a safe, suitable topic for the well-bred.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You wait til the summer, we'll all be moaning cos its too hot lol
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I will NEVER complain about heat!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Today, I had the worst experience of my life and I thank my lucky stars I'm still alive to type a reply.....that ******* is the least of my worries when I'm having to face death daily....unfortunately, today was a day I came very close to it.....some people are so ****ing pathetic!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Today, I had the worst experience of my life and I thank my lucky stars I'm still alive to type a reply.....that ******* is the least of my worries when I'm having to face death daily....unfortunately, today was a day I came very close to it.....some people are so ****ing pathetic!!!!!!


Well look who's here!!! How lovely to "see" you!!! Bomb dodging I hear. Glad you're safe and well hun

Jo xxx


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, as much as it must piss off some, I'm still alive and able to tell the tale....not happy that my room got trashed and I've no windows left but such as life....I won't be frightened away, if the Taliban don't frighten me, *******s like Torretruths doesn't stand a hope in hell!!!


----------

